# Favortie Close Ups



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, those are great! I love the sleepy face of the first one. The 2nd one looks like he's thinking about what he should do next. LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Shots of Tucker!!

I love close ups!  Miss Adi


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww! He's beautiful!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww.. too cute! Oh wait, I have one too!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Love those close ups! The first one it's like he's saying "why are you bothering me? I'm sleeping!"

The close up I like of Merlin is in my siggy!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i love the first one!!! 

i love Rosco mouth.....i always mess with him and he hates it. i love the floppy skin. LOL


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

*So huggable!!*

Awwww...so cute! I love the close-ups! More please!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love their closeups. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

So cute! I love close-ups


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Now those are priceless. I love Tucker's nice dark pigment on his nose.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I really love that second one of Tucker in the car with the one ear up! I love good quality, sharp close-ups! Here's a REALLY close-up one of Sunny


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Chelsea @ 5.5 months


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wonderful thread...I love photos! great captures all


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Karen I LOVE the close of of Sunny's kisser with teh tennis ball!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

My previous post was actually a joke, so here is a better "real" close-up of Sunny! I took it in the middle of a marbles game with my son.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Karen I LOVE the close of of Sunny's kisser with teh tennis ball!!


Oh, thanks! I didn't see your post before I posted her other pic or I would've said 'thanks' in _that_ post!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

My daughter loved using Fallon as a subject. Now I am so very glad she did. These were shot when she was about 14 wks old (about they age of her latest babies)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi








Liberty








Elliot


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a doll! I love those pics...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Love all the closeups


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a closeup of Diamond.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

My favorite close up of Sammy


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Some of Lucy's extreme closeups


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Saskja being mellow


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This one is of Kizmet


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This one is of Lucy


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I love these! Wow. Here is one of my favorites of Daisy I took this summer.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

My user picture...which I can't get to stop showing up sideways..

and...






































I like the last one...he looks like a puppy even though he's about two in that one


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have several of Robbie, Lilah doesn't like the camera so it's harder to get closeups of her.

Their eyes, I love their eyes, every one of them speak volumes, I could just stare into them....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's my favorite of Sienna at 8 weeks- I haven't been able to get an up close shot of her in quite a long time- she always gets up and tries to grab the camera! : She's almost always MOVING!!!!!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's one of my Magic, he had an ear hematoma, our vet suggested we try this new method of treatment as opposed to surgery. The treatment worked great but as you can tell Magic thought he looked ridiculous and was NOT happy! Boy, I miss him!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone has such great close ups.

Here is one of my Liam that I have always liked.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey GL84....all that drool must have really grossed you out!   Love the wink!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

all these pics are just awesome  gorgeous doggies


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a beautiful thread....I love all of these closeups!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Merlins mom said:


> Hey GL84....all that drool must have really grossed you out!   Love the wink!


Yeah, it was pretty nasty.... :yuck:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a few, but here are two. 
1. Shadow
2. Tucker


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

i love the one of tucker...


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I took this one for my cell phone background...just because of this thread...because I was uploading other pictures off of my phone I thought I'd post it.










It looks better in my phone....


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

This is not so close up, but I like how it turned out!


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

Those are so great! I love 'em! Doesn't he just make your heart melt?


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I like this one of Sierra relaxing in our gazebo.


----------



## goldentails87 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's Maxers on the way home after a long day at the dog park.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

goldentails87 said:


> Here's Maxers on the way home after a long day at the dog park.


Gotta love that tongue!!


----------



## goldentails87 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks. I was just snapping picures left and right and it just happened to be that he was licking his lips at the time.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

goldentails87 said:


> Here's Maxers on the way home after a long day at the dog park.


Yeah, I love that tongue too!!! :


----------

